
You Love Your iPhone. Literally. - _kate_
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/01/opinion/you-love-your-iphone-literally.html?_r=1
======
buzdruqz
" _The subjects’ brains responded to the sound of their phones as they would
respond to the presence or proximity of a girlfriend, boyfriend or family
member._ "

Well perhaps because, you know, at the other end of the line..

Maybe next he should test whether people feel affection at the sight of a
photograph of a loved one. Wait.. this kind of study has been done a bazillion
times in every possible variation. The only thing different in this particular
study are its exceptionally erroneous conclusions. But the man has a book to
sell, A Book With An All Caps Title.

" _My best advice? Shut off your iPhone, order some good Champagne and find
love and compassion the old-fashioned way._ "

Technology and old-fashioned romance can actually co-exist, believe it or not.
Absolutely wank piece of writing.

~~~
lachenmayer
I had exactly the same thought. Also, the "separation anxiety" he speaks of is
hardly due to "love" for the iPhone, but rather to the fact that people would
rely on us to carry the phone around with us to be available at all times.

------
jinushaun
_"Earlier this year, I carried out an fMRI experiment to find out whether
iPhones were really, truly addictive, no less so than alcohol, cocaine,
shopping or video games. In conjunction with the San Diego-based firm MindSign
Neuromarketing, I enlisted eight men and eight women between the ages of 18
and 25. Our 16 subjects were exposed separately to audio and to video of a
ringing and vibrating iPhone.

...

In short, the subjects didn’t demonstrate the classic brain-based signs of
addiction. Instead, they loved their iPhones."_

Fanboism to a whole new level. I really like my iPhone a lot, but I'm not sure
if I "like like" my iPhone.

~~~
technoslut
>Fanboism to a whole new level. I really like my iPhone a lot, but I'm not
sure if I "like like" my iPhone.

The article is a bit confusing as it goes in many directions. It starts with
the 'cult of Apple', then goes into how Apple is indoctrinating the youth into
touch (which is natural for a 14 month old) and concludes with how all people
are emotionally attached to their phone, regardless of the brand.

The iPhone is always the easy target but it shouldn't have been the focus of
the article.

Edit: I've never thought fanboyism is particularly wrong. There's nothing
wrong with being a fan of sports team, musician, actor or brand. The problem
is when they become irrational and angry.

~~~
libria
No, there is something fundamentally wrong with fanboism. Imagine a company
very similar to Apple that suddenly came into existence; call it "Orange".
Suppose Orange had products nearly identical to Apple in quality/UX except for
a few innovations here and there. Would an Apple fanboi embrace Orange as a
potential new vendor or defend their current pet corporation?

I understand people liking a product/process because it is efficient and
profitable or even aesthetic. But fanboism in all its forms creates a stagnant
mind with blind loyalty that dismisses superior products.

BTW, this also extends to musicians, actors, sports teams. Sports teams are
way too transient even define as an entity. Players become free agents or
retire, coaches get fired. I do wonder if any Houston Oiler fans cheer for the
Tennesee Titans.

